# Nets?....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

What type of nets do you guys use or how do you take your fish out of thier tanks,i know i use to have a 7" Black Rhom who used to chew through all my nets.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i personaly have not done it but i heard of people using colanders from the kitchen and a plate to cover it.i have yet had to move my adult ps but that is the way i will be using they chew threw the nets fast and i feel its possible for them to get hurt having there fins get caught in the net.good luck


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

It is amazing how fast they can chew through a net!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I got my rhom to swim away from the net and quickly net him from behind and placed him in the bucket.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Last time I moved my Rhom, I put a big container on the other side of his tank and slowly eased it in on him, while slowly guiding him into the container with a net in my other hand... before he even knew it, he was backing himself into the container, and I just raised the container out and moved it. He didn't seem to splash at all and was very calm through the whole move... for bigger fish I might do the same, just use a bigger container or bucket instead...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, there are two basic methods: the bucket method and the ole' fashioned net method..I've always been a net guy and never had any problems with "net chewing" or "getting tied up" or anything of that nature...I always used a large net (at least 8 inches) for the few times that I had to transport my piranhas...It's really not that hard and the whole process shouldn't take more than 1 - 2 seconds (once you netted him)..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, bucket, net, colander... they all work! Personally i use the net+bucket method (nets are cheap so i don't care if they chew it...)...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I use a bucket... i put the whole thing in the tank and chase them into it or the individual i need to take out most of the time its completly stress free or relatively stress free and no splashing around and getting everything wet around.

Also when your dealing with a 13" rhom or 13"caribe a net just dose not cut it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> I use a bucket... i put the whole thing in the tank and chase them into it or the individual i need to take out most of the time its completly stress free or relatively stress free and no splashing around and getting everything wet around.
> 
> Also when your dealing with a 13" rhom or 13"caribe a net just dose not cut it


[/quote]
These larger monsters I used a plastic bait bucket with holes.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A wide mouthed rubberized coated net from a bait n tackle shop or from like bass-pro. They're not exspensive, safe n gentle on fish, & much stronger netting with a strong broom stick handle. Only way to go imo.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> A wide mouthed rubberized coated net from a bait n tackle shop or from like bass-pro. They're not exspensive, safe n gentle on fish, & much stronger netting with a strong broom stick handle. Only way to go imo.


That's a good idea...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> A wide mouthed rubberized coated net from a bait n tackle shop or from like bass-pro. They're not exspensive, safe n gentle on fish, & much stronger netting with a strong broom stick handle. Only way to go imo.


Indeed a good idea.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Bruner!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries. There's lot of different sizes, netting size n spacing & coated n non-coated netting. I use 2 hold one still n herd the wanted fish into the other. Works slick n easy.less drama for fish imo. I don't suggest catching more than one fish at a time regardless of size. They'll chew each other up.


----------

